# PSU Calculator



## fuzba (13. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich habe eine Frage:
In welchen Abständen wird Euer PSU Claculator aktualisiert? Sowohl die neuen Intel CPUs (SB) als auch die GTX5** fehlen. Oder ich habe mich verguckt und wäre für einen Hinweis dankbar. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Januar 2011)

Wieso?
Wofür brauch man den?


----------



## fuzba (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würde ihn als Orientierung nutzen oder kannst Du mir etwas anderes vorschlagen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo fuzba

Vielen dank für deine Infos
Ich werde schauen, dass die von dir benötigten Infos so schnell wie möglich nachgetragen werden.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Januar 2011)

Habs mal ausprobiert.
Nettes Tool ....
Zur Orientierung doch recht brauchbar.


----------



## fuzba (13. Januar 2011)

Danke schon einmal für die Info, dass es "verwendbar" ist 
Nun mal schauen, wann die Daten aktualisiert werden?

@stefan
Danke für die schnelle Rückinfo.


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2011)

> Zur Orientierung doch recht brauchbar.


Naja....Bei meinem System sagt er, dass das Dark Power Pro 1000w zu 98% ausgelastet wäre unter Vollast
Also so ganz....naja


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Januar 2011)

Hallo Papzt

Was für ein System hast du denn?


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2011)

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
4*2 GB DDR2 800
ASUS M4A79 Deluxe
2* HD 5850
4 HDDs
4 USB Geräte
Ist sonst noch irgendwas relevant?
E: Oh ich hab gerade gesehen, dass wenn ich anstatt "HD 5850" "Radeon HD 5850" nehme er "nur" 94% sagt....aber das wären immernoch 940 W


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Januar 2011)

Hast du den Quick oder Expertenmodus genutzt?


----------



## Papzt (13. Januar 2011)

Den Expertenmodus habe ich benutzt
Also wenn ich nur HD 5850 nehm sieht es so aus:
Mit übertakten 98%, ohne 91 %
Wenn ich Radeon HD 5850 nehme dann:
Mit übertakten 96% und ohne auch 91%


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Papzt
Hast du auch schon den Quick Modus benutzt?


----------



## Papzt (20. Januar 2011)

Moin.
Quickmodus sieht schon anders aus
HD 5850 ohne OC : 78% / Mit OC : 83% beim Dark Power Pro 1kW
Ist aber immernoch deutlich zu viel mMn.


----------

